# beach cruisers/26 inch lowriders or trike post em up



## 805fatso (Sep 7, 2012)

working on my bike just started it last week heres one o mine so u can get an idea its gonna be a trike i just need to ge the plates to attach to the frame thanks for taking yor time and reading my post


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

MY 26INCH LOW LOW LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB OC CHAPTER


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## 805fatso (Sep 7, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 537735
> MY 26INCH LOW LOW LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB OC CHAPTER


nice bro reminds me of the one i had previously almost the same as this one


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

GOODTIMES VENTURA COUNTY CHAPTER








(PHOTO BY ONEOFAKIND)


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## 805fatso (Sep 7, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> GOODTIMES VENTURA COUNTY CHAPTER
> 
> View attachment 538063
> 
> ...


badazz bike bro


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Heres mines so far as of two Weeks ago


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## 805fatso (Sep 7, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 538182


nice


----------



## 805fatso (Sep 7, 2012)

what u think fam


----------



## 805fatso (Sep 7, 2012)

a update on my b
ike


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice bikes looking for more parts for 26 inch I have a gold rosary for trade


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Gohan (Sep 19, 2012)

gl


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)




----------

